# Connecting to L2TP IPSEC vpn server from a headless gentoo

## andrewglass3

Hey

Wondered if anyone could point me in the right direction please?

Im running an Gentoo based openswan L2tp IPsec VPN server remotely.  Now I have a server at home that is command line only and Id like to connect this to the vpn.  Is this possible?  If so what programs should I be using to manually configure this connection at boot?

The remote vpn server is running lovely at present with mac and windows clients alike connecting nicely, I would now like my server at home to connect to this so that everything is protected over the net.

Would be very grateful of any help on this matter.

Many thanks for your help guys  :Smile: 

Cheers

Andrew

----------

## Zebbeman

Hi,

There are a lot of howtos for vpn solutions. I do not remember which one I read, but everything is handled by pon/poff (I think pppd) which probably could be added to local.start or something. The connection is set in a config file and you open it with pon "tunnel name" and close it with poff "tunnel name".

----------

